

Jed McCaleb dumps his Ripple holdings - Donch
https://xrptalk.org/topic/2629-selling-my-xrp/

======
Donch
Cross posted here:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/ripplers/comments/266m12/selling_my_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/ripplers/comments/266m12/selling_my_xrp/)

